# Wyoming Deer Opener - What a Zoo!!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went up north of Kememmerrerrer for the Wyoming rifle deer opener. My brother and I camped on the Hamm's Fork below a familar mile-long draw that has given up some deer in the past. The non-descript draw starts as a sagebrush cow pasture turns into quakie patches and ends in spruce timber that was part of a controlled burn in 2007.

I was a flippin' zoo!!

We seen:
18 elk
a dozen deer
4 mule deer bucks
3 moose
over 30 antelope
sage grouse
blue grouse
ruffed grouse
a mess of ducks
3 garter snakes (never seen snakes there before)
*All in the same draw!!!*

Oh, and we had fish splashing around behind the tent.

I missed a huge buck but filled my cow/calf elk tag only 400 yards from our camp. Had to come home; work stuff and get birds, an elk and an antelope in the cooler.

Man, ya gotta love Wyoming.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

You we're a zoo huh?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like a great time. It doesn't get any better than that!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there.I like them crowds right there.


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

You just had to rub it in, eh Goob? Well good for ya! That's awesome. Very nice pic as well.....where's the animals?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Cool pics, congrats on the success.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Purdy awesome goob. Glad to see you out taking care of business after such a long hard year at work! Good on ya bud!  And yeah, gotta love Wyoming! ;-)


----------

